# December's Header Banner!



## Pomander (Nov 30, 2006)

BEST BANNER THIS SITE HAS HAD YET!

(I love it so much I can only proclaim my adoration in caps)


Who on earth drew it? I don't see any information on the front page, unless I'm completely and utterly missing it.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 30, 2006)

newsbox on the front page says http://www.furaffinity.net/user/keto !


----------



## Pomander (Nov 30, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> newsbox on the front page says http://www.furaffinity.net/user/keto !



Aha, thank you, Hanacakes. @w@


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 30, 2006)

Anything for Pomjuices =3=


----------



## kitsubaka (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't like it that much but eeeh..>_> <_<


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 30, 2006)

Erm...I still see the Thanksgiving one. Odd. Apparently I'm not in the club. :/


----------



## Pomander (Dec 1, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Erm...I still see the Thanksgiving one. Odd. Apparently I'm not in the club. :/



Ahh, either refresh the page or clear your cache. My roommate was having the same problem and that's all it was. Â¦3


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Dec 1, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Erm...I still see the Thanksgiving one. Odd. Apparently I'm not in the club. :/



Your browser is loading the image from its cache. On Firefox, you can force the browser to retrieve all images from the server by holding down the Shift key while you press the Refresh button.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome, thanks to both of you. Banner's not bad, either.


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Dec 1, 2006)

I still think Santa does not deserve it


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm horribly offended that a furry is being depicted punching Santa in the face. That is extremely uncalled for.


----------



## Avylin (Dec 1, 2006)

I think it's great. Look at it less as an attack upon Santa or any sort of holiday spirit and instead as an exercise in absurdism. It has more in common with a Tom & Jerry cartoon than a genuine assault.


----------



## Pomander (Dec 1, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> I'm horribly offended that a furry is being depicted punching Santa in the face. That is extremely uncalled for.



Santa was totally asking for it -- he should've known better than to leave the kitchen.


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 1, 2006)

It made me laugh out loud when I saw it this morning.  

It is a small piece of solidified awesome.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Dec 1, 2006)

That is more wrong than the decapitated Santa statue in the grotto at my local shopping centre. Big thumbs up, then.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm like "LAWL!" and "Dude..." at the same time.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

Truthfully, this is one of the very very few times I have said "Fucking Furries" and meant it, but I'm sure no one gives a damn about my feelings. ;


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 1, 2006)

Personally, I find it quite humorous. Then again, I tend to take very little seriously. And if anybody should be offended, I should. My Father looks exactly like Santa. In fact, he even did the whole dress up for several years for the Children's Christmas Party for the factory he works at.

Oh, almost forgot:
Boost Knuckle!
Rocket Punch!

Sorry, for some reason, the MSTie in me wanted out after see'ng the banner. ^_^


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with it and Christmas has always been important (not religiously) to me.  I find it amusing.  :|


----------



## Semi (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not offended. But that doesn't mean I like it. I can imagine that it offends people who do feel strongly about this holiday, and that is a shame. 

I see how it is supposed to be humorous, but it should be possible to amuse people without having to resort to violence and foul language. Personally I enjoy both, but there's a time and a place for everything.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know why anyone would be offended.  Santa Claus has been completely secularized, it's not like he's punching out Jebus.  And it's completely awesome and lighthearted humor.


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Dec 1, 2006)

I find it a little amusing, but the theme has become too clichÃ©, and I'm worried about the image it presents to the rest of the community (ie., bah, typical goth/non-conformist kiddies).


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 1, 2006)

Cliche?  It's the holiday season :|  You can't get more cliche than Santa.


----------



## Lance_Foxx (Dec 1, 2006)

:shock: You're supposed to deck the halls, not Santa Claus!


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't find it offensive. I find it quite refreshing and random. A step away from the cheerful and joyous and more towards impulsive and primal.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Dec 1, 2006)

it sucks

change it


----------



## Kiniel (Dec 1, 2006)

Eh, can't say I'm crazy about it... I feel like the holiday season banner should be more spirited and lighthearted.  I'm also wondering if it might deter some people as a first impression?  (Eh, maybe I'm just paranoid, but still...)

And is it just me, or does Fender bear a striking resemblance to Phoenix Wright? :shock:


----------



## rcruskin2 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not in a Christmasy mood, but this banner is, imo, too much. I dislike it greatly.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2006)

Fuzzypaws said:
			
		

> I don't know why anyone would be offended.  Santa Claus has been completely secularized, it's not like he's punching out Jebus.  And it's completely awesome and lighthearted humor.


Santa Claus, in his current incarnation, isn't a religious figure. He's a mythical figure based loosely on fact, created and kept alive by corporations to lie to kids and push some product.

I find most people get frustrated at Christmas due to the sheer commercialism is of it all. I'm one of those people, admittedly. I've been bombarded by Christmas trees, Christmas music and decorations since about a week before Halloween.

I have nothing against the holiday, but being forced to put up with it for three months... =P

Regardless, the banner was just meant to be a lighthearted jab (ha!) at yuletide frustration. If you've ever worked retail on Black Friday, I think most people can sympathize with the banner.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

I dont mean santa per se, I dont like what it is conveying. I'm sorry I have my own opinions jeez.


----------



## yak (Dec 1, 2006)

Santa will have his revenge *evil*


----------



## Pomander (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm surprised at how many people have a problem with such an amusing banner. It's a joke, not a freaking statement. '____' Personally, I'm glad to see some humor up there -- I literally laughed out loud when I first saw it and immediately came to the forums to gush.



			
				Fuzzypaws said:
			
		

> I don't know why anyone would be offended.  Santa Claus has been completely secularized, it's not like he's punching out Jebus.  And it's completely awesome and lighthearted humor.




Ahahaha, now all I can imagine is Fender running throughout the calendar year, punching out every iconic figure. "A LEPERACHAUN, EH? *FENDER STOMP*! EASTER BUNNY, YOU CAN TAKE IT RIGHT IN THE TAILHOLE. *PUNCH* ROOOOOARRRRR"


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm sorry I feel differently =3


----------



## Pomander (Dec 1, 2006)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I feel differently =3



LIAR. *runs off to her room crying and gives THREE DOOR SLAMS. THREE.* >8(((((


----------



## yak (Dec 1, 2006)

There, Santa had his revenge *is happy*
Uhm, blood... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/301854/


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 1, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> kitsubaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O-O;; *repairs your door frame*


----------



## Pomander (Dec 1, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> There, Santa had his revenge *is happy*
> Uhm, blood... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/301854/



Cool picture, but this one is violent while the FA banner displays the JOY of cartoon punching! 

Fender is clearly screwed there. He's bleeding out the mouth and we all know what that means. 8)


----------



## yak (Dec 1, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Fender is clearly screwed there. He's bleeding out the mouth and we all know what that means.


Yup, GANG WARS.  Furries vs. russian mafia. 

Also, it means that i should set the pic's rating to mature, thanks for noticing.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> There, Santa had his revenge *is happy*
> Uhm, blood... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/301854/


Oh my god, that is too funny!


----------



## En Den (Dec 1, 2006)

FA is never without controversy it seems!
Â¯/Â¯


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 1, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Fender is clearly screwed there. He's bleeding out the mouth and we all know what that means. 8)



I think it means that the tonsilar branch of his facial artery has burst.

Of course, the question is: do mascots have a circulatory system or are they solid inside, or even constructed entirely out of dried grass and mincemeat and held together with cable ties? :?


----------



## AnarchicQ (Dec 1, 2006)

So Thaaat's why Santa went crazy...


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm against this banner not of because I sopport christmas it bacuse of how it represents furrydom...it makes us look like a$$h@les


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2006)

buckywhitetale13 said:
			
		

> I'm against this banner not of because I sopport christmas it bacuse of how it represents furrydom...it makes us look like a$$h@les


I think you're reading a bit too much into the banner.

If punching Santa makes us look like assholes, what about when we had Fender wearing a llama suit? As a pirate? As a ninja? Being invaded by snakes? Using a flamethrower on a turkey? Playing volleyball?

Sometimes a picture is just a picture. =P


----------



## rcruskin2 (Dec 2, 2006)

I think you're reading a bit too much into the banner.

Sometimes a picture is just a picture. =P
[/quote]

Sometimes.

But given the violence currently surrounding Christmas, with at least an attempted murder over a PS3, I find the use of violence personally offensive.

I am not saying this banner should be changed.

I'm just saying it disturbs me deeply.

Good art sometimes has to disturb people.


----------



## Charha (Dec 2, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> If punching Santa makes us look like assholes, what about when we had Fender wearing a llama suit? As a pirate? As a ninja? Being invaded by snakes? Using a flamethrower on a turkey? Playing volleyball?



I would much rather dress up as a llama, pirate or a ninja, play volleyball, roast a turkey with a flamethrower or even run away from snakes than punch an old man in the face. :| There's too much violence in the world already, humorous or not. Come on, give Santa some slack. He's one of the good guys!

I don't find the banner utterly horrible, but it sure is tasteless compared to all the other ones I've seen. Kinda depressing too, considering that I have to look it every time I log in FA.


----------



## Pomander (Dec 2, 2006)

rcruskin2 said:
			
		

> I think you're reading a bit too much into the banner.
> 
> Sometimes a picture is just a picture. =P



Sometimes.

But given the violence currently surrounding Christmas, with at least an attempted murder over a PS3, I find the use of violence personally offensive.

I am not saying this banner should be changed.

I'm just saying it disturbs me deeply.

Good art sometimes has to disturb people.
[/quote]


Last time I checked my news, there was violence going on worldwide all year round. Also, there has been more than one attempted murder over a PS3. People are people. ;


----------



## Sieneko (Dec 2, 2006)

Charha said:
			
		

> I don't find the banner utterly horrible, but it sure is tasteless compared to all the other ones I've seen. Kinda depressing too, considering that I have to look it every time I log in FA.


That's the descrption I was looking for! Couldn't put my finger on it but yeah, that picture is pretty depressing. I don't really care for it. Not that I'm OMFG offended by it, but I'll just be glad when January is here and I don't have to look at it anymore.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2006)

Pomander said:
			
		

> Last time I checked my news, there was violence going on worldwide all year round. Also, there has been more than one attempted murder over a PS3. People are people. ;


When I was a kid, my school banned Air Jordans from being worn because a kid in a neighboring school was knifed, mugged and robbed of his shoes. Crime is high when the prices of the items to be stolen/looted are equally as high.

I refuse to believe that two make-believe figures can inspire real world violence to the level that somebody would harm another because they saw a weasel-dog gay-slap a fat non-existent elfbear. It all goes back to the ideal that video games and movies make killers out of people, which is rubbish.


----------



## Iveechan (Dec 2, 2006)

Poor Santa...


----------



## Mewtwolover (Dec 2, 2006)

Charha said:
			
		

> I don't find the banner utterly horrible, but it sure is tasteless compared to all the other ones I've seen. Kinda depressing too, considering that I have to look it every time I log in FA.


 You can block it by using Adblock Plus (It's an extension for Firefox). It's easy, just right-click on the picture -> AdBlock Image... -> OK
and when you want to remove block just click the AdBlock plus icon on navigation bar ->http://www.fura...ges//header.jpg -> press Enter -> press Delete -> Click OK and refresh the page.
For more information, go to http://adblockplus.org/

Btw, I like the banner. It's good as always.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 2, 2006)

Plug
I'm such a shit-stirrer.


----------



## Iveechan (Dec 2, 2006)

I faved both that one and the one of Santa killing Fender


----------



## snow (Dec 2, 2006)

Anyone who has worked a christmas in Retail im sure is loving this banner


----------



## Surgat (Dec 2, 2006)

"Milk and cookies, bitches?" LAME.


----------



## Pomander (Dec 2, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Pomander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"...a weasel-dog gay-slap a fat non-existent elfbear." Oh, Dragoneer, you have given me my lols for the day. And I agree it's rubbish. The sorts to be so inclined to harm another due to influence from an external source that's intended as entertainment are obviously deranged enough that anything would eventually set them off. I don't believe he was trying to say though that this banner would cause furries to run around boxing jolly old men -- though honestly, I have to say I'm not sure what his point was at all. Maybe something like, "someone was ALMOST killed, so!" which is what I'd already addressed.

Now I'm left imagining dragons in Air Jordans. >:|


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Dec 2, 2006)

rcruskin2 said:
			
		

> Good art sometimes has to disturb people.



Too bad this is neither "good" nor "art".


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 2, 2006)

Okay, I can understand the complaints about the subject matter, but do the complaints about the artwork itself really need to be made? The piece has a lot more obvious artistic merit than some of you are giving it credit for.


----------



## nobuyuki (Dec 2, 2006)

Most people already know how much this banner offends me!!  That's why I made this alternative banner which you can replace using Firefox + Greasemonkey:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/302332/


----------



## blackberrydragon (Dec 2, 2006)

When people see beloved characters in ways they don't like, people get upset. Simple as that. I can understand that. But I also realize that this is a "fictional representation" of Santa. It's a cartoon.

Why do we feel the need to put meaning behind things where there is none: the anti-human sentiment, the justification of violence, the anti-christmas sentiment... Sure, you can choose to see the image in those lights, but I don't think it has to mean any of those things. Why does Santa have to symbolize all humans, and Fender be the representation of all furries?

Now, to those who are complaining that they don't want to see a piece of art that they don't like for an entire month... Uhh... Is there any piece of art, anywhere, that EVERYBODY is going to like up there? Of course not! There will inevitably be banners up there that don't fit our tastes, whether it's well drawn or not.  That's just the way it has to be.


----------



## StormKitty (Dec 2, 2006)

Even after reading the explanation and trying to take a relaxed view of things, I find the banner annoying at best.  Many viewers are not going to go digging for any sort of explanation beyond their first impression, especially first-time visitors to the site who may not return.  Finally, I think it's unwise to do knowingly do something that's going to tweak a lot of people so close on the heels of the cub porn controversy.


----------



## TerranceJones (Dec 2, 2006)

Hee hee hee! This is one of the most awesome banners! ^-^


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 2, 2006)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/302332/


You win the Internet


The complaint I have with the banner is that it's a sissy punch.


----------



## WHPellic (Dec 2, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I refuse to believe that two make-believe figures can inspire real world violence to the level that somebody would harm another because they saw a weasel-dog gay-slap a fat non-existent elfbear. It all goes back to the ideal that video games and movies make killers out of people, which is rubbish.



I dunno, what if Fender was punching out the Prophet Mohammed?


----------



## Larathen (Dec 2, 2006)

Its stupid. I dont like it.

Its random and has stupid humor.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Dec 3, 2006)

Clearly Fender is just giving Santa a little love-tap to remind the old man to stay on his toes. Lot of wackos out there, after all, something of them actually dangerous.


----------



## bongoqueen (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't find this funny or amusing. In fact, it shows just how imature the artist was in creating it. It;s fine as a piece of work in someone's gallery, but I personally don't want it glaring me in the face everytime I visit Fur Affinity. I thought the MODs would have made a more appropriate choice and would have steared clear from violence. I understand that this is supposed to be funny, but I was utterly disappointed with the decision to post that as the "Welcome to Fur Affinity" banner. 
And please, I'd prefur if no one reminds me how I can block it with m firefox browser and set my personal options so I don't see it, etc. I don't want the hassle.

~Bongo


----------



## Endless Night (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm alot more offended by the banner supporting eating meat than two imaginary people punching each other. Of course eating an imaginary turkey doesn't hurt any turkey's either.  Just like a picture is a picture. If someone gets disgusted by this banner and never returns to the site what would have happened the first time they saw a 700 lbs skunk in a speedo(which desn't get blocked by adult filters and some folks would find pretty gag inducing) or a fox eating a wolf or, well,Â Â the what must be equivalent of 20 gallons of cum on any given 24 image browse. Come on guys. Adult filter or none you're going to see more disturbing stuff on here than a bloodless punch. 

Just thank you FA for not going with either a.) a banner trying to fit in all the holidays(No one ever puts the Shinto stuff which part of my family celebrates ) or b.) a banner showing that FA supports only one holiday. 

Religious folks have plenty of avenues to peruse to enjoy their religion and spirituality, those of us who are not religious are thankful to have an image that doesn't shove anything down our throats. I think most folks these days would agree that Santa represents the secular version of Christmas in which we can all celebrate a Bank Holiday regardless or religion, rather than the Christian version of Christmas. Otherwise why would some of those more zealous folks feel the need to try and force 'Jesus Is The Reason' handouts on me at the bus stop. :/ Because you can't look anywhere in the city without seeing Santa.

Oh and edit:
I just want to know who's driving the seld in the background.  or is that Fender making off with the millions of Ipods and Nintendo Wiis? I sense 'Ebay PowerSeller' in his future.


----------



## Pomander (Dec 3, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> rcruskin2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, what? Not art? I'm lollin'.


----------



## dave hyena (Dec 3, 2006)

I think the best thing about the banner is it's division into red and blue. Two strong contrasting colours. Such a division often works very well, indeed it is a consistent theme through one of the most exquisite illuminated manuscripts: the morgan crusaders bible.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 3, 2006)

Just a doodle on the subject, lol


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Dec 3, 2006)

I love the art style and the work put into it, I think that all the artistic aspects of this are lovely.

I don't really like that it can and does offend people though, because Fur Affinity strives to make everyone feel accepted.. this banner needs an explination with it.

If it is truely ment to be a rudeness or shove against anyone who either believes in celebrating Christmas or St. Nick, I don't want to support it.

It's not like we put up a banner of Fender punching the lights out of baby furs because of the most recent incident of cub porn.

Why show any hate at all towards anything on FA, let alone the main banner that will be up all month.

Don't show hate, don't recieve hate.


----------



## Wookiee (Dec 3, 2006)

I am not a fan of Santa and I don't mind the picture at all but I do feel that it is inappropriate as a banner on the site since it depicts both violence and profanity.  FA has established a rating system so this kind of art would be hidden from certain eyes that may be offended by it yet they bypass the rules and post this regardless.  Doesn't make sense to me.

56% arn't happy with the image yet nothing is being done to remove it.


----------



## Wookiee (Dec 3, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> There, Santa had his revenge *is happy*
> Uhm, blood... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/301854/



That's too funny!


----------



## rcruskin2 (Dec 3, 2006)

GrinningWolfie said:
			
		

> let alone the main banner that will be up all month.



So, either more thought must be put into the banner so as not to offend anyone at all, something I personally would find offensive, or the concept of the banner must be disposed of entirely.

I'm going to spend the rest of this month doing what I always do with FA banners: I'm going to ignore it.

But if it is bothering someone that much, then they should either do something about it, or suggest something be done, and not just whine about it.

If someone wants to do something about it, depending on what that something is, I am willing to help.

Otherwise, could we please close this thread?

Thanks.


----------



## Wookiee (Dec 3, 2006)

rcruskin2 said:
			
		

> GrinningWolfie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are doing something about it.  They are addressing their issues and concerns to this thread.  There is even a voting system in place that no one seems to be paying any attention to.

You are cool with this banner and that's great.  Good for you.  That doesn't mean everyone else is wrong.  I personally like the image but like the majority of the voters, I feel it is inappropriate for a banner representing FA.  The argument that it's just a drawing didn't fly with them when the drawing was cub related.  I can accept that this image is a 'joke' representing the frustrated store workers and shoppers over the holidays but I also know a lot of jokes that are rude and racist. The fact that it is a joke doesn't make it okay.


----------



## Avylin (Dec 3, 2006)

I would encourage people not to draw parallels with the cub porn issue. The two controversies are about very different things, and seeing as we had anything BUT a clean resolution on the first issue, it only threatens to make THIS discussion far more volatile than it ever needs to be by tweaking nerves I'd imagine are still very raw.


----------



## Pomander (Dec 3, 2006)

rcruskin2 said:
			
		

> GrinningWolfie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And why does the thread need to be closed? I'm suspecting you didn't even read the AWESOME OP's post. This thread is quite civil and is simply here for the purpose of going, "WHOOHOO!" or "Poor Santa..."

Just because people don't like something doesn't mean it goes away, such as cub porn, cool banners, and Pauly Shore. >8(

Also, geez, why do people keep bringing up the cub porn? They are SO not related, holy moly. Moley? I've always wondered about that spelling. Anyhow, man, people are certainly the oversensitive types if they think this thread is a simmering and heading towards an explosion. 

I LOVE ALL OF YOU. Well, I'm lying. Only some of you.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 3, 2006)

Endless Night said:
			
		

> Just thank you FA for not going with either a.) a banner trying to fit in all the holidays(No one ever puts the Shinto stuff which part of my family celebrates ) or b.) a banner showing that FA supports only one holiday.


That's one of the main reasons we didn't go with traditional banner. Every site I've ever been on that went with a standard "Christmas" banner had a sort of religious uprising because it angers the Jews, Muslims and people of other religions. FA isn't about religion, just furry, so... we went with the complete opposite banner that everybody expected from us.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 3, 2006)

GrinningWolfie said:
			
		

> I love the art style and the work put into it, I think that all the artistic aspects of this are lovely.
> 
> I don't really like that it can and does offend people though, because Fur Affinity strives to make everyone feel accepted.. this banner needs an explination with it.
> 
> ...




Lol, sorry my doodle was so just a thought, i love funny stuff it is just when people get in a stink over it that one has to comment, lol


----------



## Wookiee (Dec 3, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Endless Night said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting away from the actual character representation in the image, it still depicts violence and profanity. You call it a joke but many are offended by it being in their faces every time they log on. FA has an established rating system for G, PG and R rated art and this certainly falls under PG so why are you allowing it as a banner? 

If you want to do something completely different, have him playing in the snow or something with no holliday icons at all.


----------



## Infinity (Dec 3, 2006)

Y'know people complaining like this will make some idiot post something on Encyclopedia Dramatica for all to see.

Take everything with a grain of salt, it makes everything taste better.

Any sort of banner during December would have received a lot of criticism anyway. If you don't like it go and make your own furry art site.


----------



## Wookiee (Dec 3, 2006)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Y'know people complaining like this will make some idiot post something on Encyclopedia Dramatica for all to see.
> 
> Take everything with a grain of salt, it makes everything taste better.
> 
> Any sort of banner during December would have received a lot of criticism anyway. If you don't like it go and make your own furry art site.



The forums are for discussion.  Telling people, "If you don't like it go and make your own furry art site" kind'a defeats the purpose.  

Personally, I see an inconsistency with the policy of the site and questioned it. So far no one has addressed my argument. 

I could care less about the Christmas theme or holiday depiction. It's a banner featuring violence and profanity on what's supposed to be an image board protected by a rating system. I am trying to be responsible by categorizing my art so those that don't like the rating won't have to see it. That's what makes FA such a great site. Now the mods scurt the rating system (one that they themselves established) and post this image which many people seem to be upset over. 

Some people might also think it would be funny to have santa ass-raping the coon as a humorous satire on the commercialization of the season but I doubt they would allow that to be posted even if it was 'just an image' depicting a funny joke. So why is violence and profanity being allowed on a banner?


----------



## Wyrwulf (Dec 3, 2006)

One punch and the word "bitches" puts the banner solidly in the PG rating, and thus well within the General rating of the site as a whole.

Pirates and ninjas made their living through theft and murder. The use of flamethrowers in combat is a war crime. Nobody seemed much bothered by those banners.


----------



## Infinity (Dec 3, 2006)

It is for discussion, but the point has been made already and it is recycling itself much like the cub issue, which in turn spiraled to the ground and onward to Hell. I am just a little sick of all of this drama., but hey that's what you get yourself into when you join the furry community. The forums are PG-13 and we're allowed to swear a bit on here.

Firefox does have the ability to block images, so... you don't have to be forced to look at it.

This is also a community of artists, a place where we can express ourselves artistically in various ways. I do not say this lightly.

I will ask myself why are we going out of our way to complain about a simple banner, however, I ask myself why I am going out of my way to make this post.

Whatever you are going to do you will offend someone. So, in the end you might as well become a preacher and flick off the entire congregation.


----------



## Charha (Dec 3, 2006)

I understand that FA is a nice community where we can freely post pretty much any kind of art we want. This is something that shouldn't be taken for granted. Nitpicking about a single banner does indeed seem a bit silly when you think about all the nice things we have. I personally think that bringing up these questions about how FA is represented is mainly a way of showing that to us FA is just not another site. If I felt like I had no part in this community I wouldn't bother to write about something as trivial as a banner.

_But honestly_, I would also feel a bit offended if I saw the site mascot blowing up the easter bunny or raping the tooth fairy. It's just as unorthodox and surprising yet just as immature. The fact that these characters are fictional doesn't mean that they're meaningless to everyone. On the contrary, many of us grew up sort of believing in them.

I think that generic and boring banners are the best option for any art site that has this many artists. We're obviously a pretty big crowd, so the best way to assure that people are not offended is to make a banner that is as neutral as possible. Seasons are cool. Or how about a banner that shows Fender bathing with a yellow ruber ducky? It might offend people who think that bathing is overrated, but the risk of that happening is quite small.

I don't think there has been any real drama conserning the previous banners... Even if people didn't necessarily like them, there wasn't quite this much hubbub. Doesn't this alone mean that something went wrong with the current banner? Perhaps, if the message of the banner had been toned down a bit, people wouldn't have gotten so worked up because of it. If you want to have something anti-Santa, why not just stick a "kick me" sign on his back? 

Of course that wouldn't have been nearly as "radical, funny and trend-setting". So milk and cookies it is, bitches! Hope y'all break your neck while setting up the lights! :idea: Meh, I sincerely hope that the next banner will have a more positive theme!


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Dec 3, 2006)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> Truthfully, this is one of the very very few times I have said "Fucking Furries" and meant it, but I'm sure no one gives a damn about my feelings. ;



Likewise*. Don't care for it. Not mor[t]ally offended or anything, it just strikes me as...blehhh. Not something I care for, for some reason I can't quite put my finger on. *stabs grammar*
[size=xx-small]*Though as an aside, I prolly say "Fucking furries!" at least once a day and mean it. X3[/size]

Though...is it just me or does this one have noticeably different dimensions than previous banners? The lack of standardised formatting makes me go "hrk."



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I refuse to believe that two make-believe figures can inspire real world violence to the level that somebody would harm another because they saw a weasel-dog gay-slap a fat non-existent elfbear.



*SNERK!* Iunno, boss, some people are pretty damn suggestible. XD That will be seriously laughable if anyone _does_ suckerpunch someone else because of 70.8k pixels.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 3, 2006)

Charha said:
			
		

> I think that generic and boring banners are the best option for any art site that has this many artists. We're obviously a pretty big crowd, so the best way to assure that people are not offended is to make a banner that is as neutral as possible. Seasons are cool. Or how about a banner that shows Fender bathing with a yellow ruber ducky? It might offend people who think that bathing is overrated, but the risk of that happening is quite small.


You mean something like this?


----------



## Honeymane (Dec 4, 2006)

Now, I'm a personal with a very dark sense of humor, but I'm offended by this banner; First of all, this is a site that does have some underaged peeps on it, is it realy nessicary to use the word 'bitch'?

Second of all, santa is the sort of like a watered down Jesus, he always gives; why punch him? 
Thirdly, why is there's writing at all? is 'milk and cookies, bitches' FA's slogan now?

Really don't see how this banner is funny, or amusing at all. Surely there where other banners that are less offencive? Or perhaps the management is simply trying to disown and piss off everyone.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 4, 2006)

[size=xx-large]Furries. Complain. About. Everything.[/size]


----------



## Honeymane (Dec 4, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Charha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



first off all' what font is that?

and second; that looks great; it's simple, and could be used as a logo too.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Dec 4, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> [size=xx-large]Furries. Complain. About. Everything.[/size]




Screenshotted for my presentation on furries for Tuesday.
That and QFT.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 4, 2006)

Honeymane said:
			
		

> first off all' what font is that?


QuartzBolD


----------



## Kattywampus (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm indifferent to the imagery on the banner, however, I don't think it's appropriate to use the word "bitches" on the front page, since that's like the public portal.



			
				Charha said:
			
		

> _But honestly_, I would also feel a bit offended if I saw the site mascot blowing up the easter bunny or raping the tooth fairy. It's just as unorthodox and surprising yet just as immature. The fact that these characters are fictional doesn't mean that they're meaningless to everyone. On the contrary, many of us grew up sort of believing in them.



I totally see your point.. but, hehe, most of the stuff on this site involves the sexx0ring and/or rape of childhood characters, TBH.  Sonic, Poke/Digi-mon, or Franklin pr0ns, anyone?  Lawl.


. . .  Wait a sec, I missed Fender dressed as a llama?!  Aww, man, I missed it!!  =T.T=  Someone link it to me please, so I may purr!


----------



## Swampwulf (Dec 4, 2006)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> I'm indifferent to the imagery on the banner, however, I don't think it's appropriate to use the word "bitches" on the front page, since that's like the public portal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, true... it's just one more straw. The camel will never notice.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2006)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> I'm indifferent to the imagery on the banner, however, I don't think it's appropriate to use the word "bitches" on the front page, since that's like the public portal.


And tis why the line was removed from the banner. I am paying attention to these threads.


----------



## Kattywampus (Dec 4, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> And tis why the line was removed from the banner. I am paying attention to these threads.



You did?!  You're such a good digi-dwaggie!  *kittyfacerubs*  <3<3<3


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2006)

Wookiee said:
			
		

> Getting away from the actual character representation in the image, it still depicts violence and profanity. You call it a joke but many are offended by it being in their faces every time they log on. FA has an established rating system for G, PG and R rated art and this certainly falls under PG so why are you allowing it as a banner?
> 
> If you want to do something completely different, have him playing in the snow or something with no holliday icons at all.


I agree. After reading over some other feedback on the banner, I removed the tagline from it... we'll ensure all banners in the future are more neutral.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 4, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Wookiee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one I've made is neutral. Even the Neutronains would agree (or maybe not or something. They have a very complicated political system you know.)


----------



## Charha (Dec 4, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Charha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's definitely better than the one we currently have. A bit ascetic, but better.  The one I had in mind was something similar to the banner of the FA forums. It serves as simple eye-candy and to say it is offending would require a great deal of sardonsim and a good poker face.


----------



## nrr (Dec 4, 2006)

Everyone knows the answer.


----------



## Emerson (Dec 4, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> [size=xx-large]People. Complain. About. Everything.[/size]



Fixed.


----------



## FuzzWolf (Dec 4, 2006)

When they came for the babyfurs I didn't speak up, because I was not a babyfur.

Then they came for the furriespunchingsanta furs but I didn't speak up, because I was not a furriespunchingsanta fur.

Oh Dog, when will it end?!?!?!?

::melts down into uncontrollable weeping::

I'm sorry, but this complaint is just too damn silly for words.  And "bitches" is a swear word?  Its barely an insult anymore.  In profanity terms, its ranked between "damn" and "hell".  I mean, damn they can even say "ass" on network TV nowadays.  I can't believe the war on Christmas has come to Fur Affinity, we'll never get into heaven's gate now. 

I'm just glad I saved the header to my harddrive, "bitches" and all, when my mate first pointed it out in a fit of laughter.

Fuzzy


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 4, 2006)

FuzzWolf said:
			
		

> I'm just glad I saved the header to my harddrive, "bitches" and all, when my mate first pointed it out in a fit of laughter.


...

I still think it was funny as hell. =P BUT, I can also sympathize with those who would prefer profanity off the main page.


----------



## Wookiee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Wookiee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is a good solution.  I still like the original image and found it to be very funny, just not suitable for a publicly viewable banner.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Dec 5, 2006)

Where's option 3: "I don't really ****ing care about the jolly old fat guy, but that's not a banner I think speaks very well of the community"?

It's violent and dripping with allegory that many may find disrespectful or offensive.

Which in essence says that the community is disrespectful of people including some of its own members.

And what was wrong with the banner FA used to have anyway? it was simple, likable, aesthetic and memorable, which is essentially, the point of having a banner.


----------



## XianJaguar (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm late to the party, but I haven't been on FA for the last few days.
When I first saw the banner, I just thought it was weird. But then again, I saw it *without* the text, so it makes even LESS sense now. It's just...bizarre. My first thought was "Why in the world is Fender punching Santa?" and my second thought was "Who is driving the sleigh?"

This is the first banner that actually caused me to go to the artist's page and try to find out more, as well as comment. (All the past FA banners have been rather innocuous. Even the Thanksgiving one..if you are vegetarian, well, there's no way of telling the turkey hadn't been made of Tofu!)

I'm not sure I like the banner (I like the art style, and the talent is wonderful), but the subject itself is just really really bizarre. As in "acid trip". A bit too weird for me.


----------



## Calorath (Dec 5, 2006)

You people are f-ing pathetic.

Get a life. You don't have to find the humor funny. But that doesn't mean the world revolves around you. Selfish.

You know what offends me more about this site?

The shitty art I see being constantly uploaded. At least when I load up FA I want see something that doesn't look like it was drawn by a 3 year old with Down Syndrome.


Get over yourselves.


----------



## Aspidel (Dec 5, 2006)

Two words: UGLY and STUPID. I don't get the pun, sorry. Santa is about joy and fun.
Draw Santa with a rein doe on his lap if you want a Santa banner.


----------



## ArtemisVulpes (Dec 5, 2006)

Since this thread is here I might as well comment.

When I first saw the banner it did give me a good chuckle, I both recognize and understand the humor driving it and the generic representation of the frustration with the holidays. I am in no way offended by the picture or the dialog that was originally added I however still do not feel it is the most appropriate choice for this month's banner.

Not to knock the artwork, the artist or even the mods for making it and putting it up there, but this is something I would much rather see in one's gallery in mere passing than affixed to FA's banner space. Yes, yes, I know I don't have to look at it and probably will block it, but that doesn't mean it isn't there that does not make it go away from the site.

I guess I just don't understand why a picture was chosen that could potentially rail people up instead of something more soothing and positive. You may ask why people were not this offended by banners in the past and I think you'll find the answer is because nothing was being attacked or assaulted in them. Yes an already dead and cooked turkey was flamethrowered, but I think that is a far cry from seeing the fat man having his halls decked.

Trust me, I understand the frustrations of the holidays fairly well and that is why I can appreciate the artwork on that level, it just isn't something I want to see every time I common to check my messages. To put it simply it is really something is only funny once and gets old real quick. I was already in the process of ignoring it and mentally blocking it, but now I think I will just go ahead and ad-block it till next months.

The holidays are a bitch and I will be happy then they are done and over with and I know the world is not all sun shines and lollipops, but is there any reason at all that we have to focus on the negative side of life? What the hell would have been wrong with a nice generic "Happy Holidays" kind of banner? Why not something a bit more positive, uplifting and possibly designed to make the people of this community welcomed to come together in celebration rather then split them apart in frustration?

What else can I say? I like it, I find it funny, but don't feel it is appropriate. No matter what you might say its originally context was, most people I think are simply going to see it as an assault on the holidays as a whole. Don't think that is something the mods intended nor wish to be the message, but there you have it and nothing you can say will make it go away only what you can do. With that I do props for the removal of the whole â€˜bitchesâ€™ line. That really was a bit over the top for me for the original.

Humor is funnier when it is subtle over in your face, a little lesson in comedy for you all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2006)

Could use that line from Friday's with a censorship text. "You got knocked the #%@! out"

But yeah, how about "Decking the Halls"? With a cough drop popping out of Santa's mouth?


----------



## nrr (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone knows the answer.


----------



## Charha (Dec 5, 2006)

Calorath said:
			
		

> You people are f-ing pathetic. [...] You know what offends me more about this site? The shitty art I see being constantly uploaded. At least when I load up FA I want see something that doesn't look like it was drawn by a 3 year old with Down Syndrome.



You're not here to make friends, are you? That's a bit harsh coming from someone who, according to your userpage, only colours other people's lineart. Let's keep things civil, okies?


----------



## Calorath (Dec 5, 2006)

Charha said:
			
		

> You're not here to make friends, are you? That's a bit harsh coming from someone who, according to your userpage, only colours other people's lineart. Let's keep things civil, okies?



I'm very sorry, you're right... I stand corrected... forgive me?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 5, 2006)

Aspidel said:
			
		

> Two words: UGLY and STUPID. I don't get the pun, sorry. Santa is about joy and fun.
> Draw Santa with a rein doe on his lap if you want a Santa banner.



Santa is about lying to your kids to make them behave.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 5, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Santa is about lying to your kids to make them behave.


Man, as a kid I cried for about a week when I found out there wasn't a Santa Claus. I was more upset that my parents had lied to me for all those years after telling me how bad it was lie...

I don't have anything against Santa, although I really hate the commercialism of the holiday. Make believe is fun, but the whole "lying to kids" thing is kinda cruel in my view.


----------



## Victoria Viper (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm just trying to figure out how we could punch out Hanukkah next year! 

Yeah, it's a stupid banner, guys. I demand you go on David Letterman and apologize for it immediately.


----------



## Calorath (Dec 5, 2006)

VictoriaViper said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to figure out how we could punch out Hanukkah next year!



Hitler gassing a rabbi?


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 5, 2006)

Calorath said:
			
		

> VictoriaViper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be the best ever. Seriously.


----------



## En Den (Dec 5, 2006)

Easy, titans.
WHERE is the _LOEV._


----------



## Pomander (Dec 6, 2006)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> Where's option 3: "I don't really ****ing care about the jolly old fat guy, but that's not a banner I think speaks very well of the community"?
> 
> It's violent and dripping with allegory that many may find disrespectful or offensive.
> 
> ...



There is no need for option 3. In fact, I should have only made two choices -- AWESOME AND AWESOME.

Oh man, people take their internet WAY too seriously, and geez, especially on a site where the vast majority of the userbase was influenced by cartoons that contain loads of animated violence far more graphic than a simple punch to Santa. Would this have somehow have been better if it were a flash banner with a laugh track to Fender dropping an anvil instead? 

'Sides, spend more time feeling sorry for Fender -- he's getting a lump of coal for sure. >8|


----------



## kitetsu (Dec 6, 2006)

Hence why i titled it "Fender *loev* punch". :3


----------



## Keto (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahaha, alrighty, so I get a chance to post. =3
_________________________________________

First off, I'll just quickly note:

No: I do not hate joyous things
No: I do not hate Santa
No: I do not hate Christmas
No: I do not hate humans

Yes: I LOVE all things joyous
Yes: I like Santa (least sometimes. Depends on the portrayal and situation)
Yes: I LOVE Christmas and Christmas season and music
Yes: I like humans
Yes: I LOVE chocolate strawberries and brocoli chedder soup
Yes: I got humor

Sorry to all those who don't dig the banner, and thank you to all those who DO dig it. It's meant to be simple slapstick-like comedy and crap. It's just a banner, didn't mean any offence, it's meant to be funny, so try to laugh, it's December, and thanks to all those who even like it a tiny bit. ;3
________________________________________






Totally respect everyone's opinions, but I also wanna comment on the idea of the banner being violent. The banner has no blood and no guts, hell, originally, it didn't even have the swift-punching-swooshes. It's lighthearted slapstick comedy. 

It's nothing worse than what you'd see in modern cartoons these days. In fact, I'd even go as far as to say that some modern cartoons show MORE violence than the tiny bit in the banner. I don't know about you guys, but I grew up with toons full of "worse" cartoony slapstick comedy. Tom and Jerry, Loony Toons, Animaniacs, etc. THOSE cartoons had characters getting their faces flattened with hot-irons, getting split in half with axes, and even "dying."

So...yesh. Happy Holidays to all! (I AVOIDED SAYING "MERRY CHRISTMAS" TO PREVENT COMPLAINING =D)


----------



## Calorath (Dec 6, 2006)

Keto [ BlueKanine  said:
			
		

> ]
> Hahaha, alrighty, so I get a chance to post. =3
> <snip>
> So...yesh. Happy Holidays to all! (I AVOIDED SAYING "MERRY CHRISTMAS" TO PREVENT COMPLAINING =D)



I'd prefer to be wished a 'mediocre time off from work' I find anything else offensive.

Thanks.


----------



## StormKitty (Dec 6, 2006)

Back when the cub porn debate was in full swing, I got at least some sense that the FA admins were trying to "do the right thing" to handle an issue of free speech vs. setting certain limits.

This time around I get the feeling they've already made up their minds and no amount of discussion is going to change their minds and they don't care how many people are offended by it.  Kind of makes me wonder what they were really thinking during the great cub porn debate.


----------



## Damaratus (Dec 6, 2006)

StormKitty said:
			
		

> Back when the cub porn debate was in full swing, I got at least some sense that the FA admins were trying to "do the right thing" to handle an issue of free speech vs. setting certain limits.
> 
> This time around I get the feeling they've already made up their minds and no amount of discussion is going to change their minds and they don't care how many people are offended by it.  Kind of makes me wonder what they were really thinking during the great cub porn debate.



I think it's a question of magnitude.  If you look at the kind of debate that the banner has stirred up versus what happened with cub material, it's obvious that this isn't as big of an issue (though it is apparently still an issue).

Discussion has changed things though.  It is what inevitably caused the removal of the subtitle to the banner.

Additionally, this banner was honestly meant to be a spot of levity, not something to deliberately offend people, and as you can see, there are those who did enjoy it and found it to be fine, those who took offense and those who really don't care either way.

To the people who are offended, we apologize, it wasn't our intent to actually cause you offense when the banner was posted.  To the people who like it, well thanks and hopefully you'll let Keto know how much you liked it.  To those who don't care, well life continues on as (ab)normal.

Just to say, if anyone is getting themselves tied up in knots over the banner, they may want to take a good look at their priorities, because I'm pretty sure that the banner doesn't really rank as high as oh say: most everything in real life.

We do care about what people think, but we also ask them to not blow things well out of proportion.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 6, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Just to say, if anyone is getting themselves tied up in knots over the banner, they may want to take a good look at their priorities, because I'm pretty sure that the banner doesn't really rank as high as oh say: most everything in real life.
> 
> We do care about what people think, but we also ask them to not blow things well out of proportion.


*nods* And the same argument has come over every other banner, though not as much. Every banner we've posted has received negative feedback, and there is quite simply no way of pleasing everybody.

EVERY holiday theme a site has displayed has also received negative attention. Usually it's because the one religion gets angry that they feel an alternative religion is being forced on them. It was decided to forgo the religious ideal and just do something completely unexpected.


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Dec 6, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> To the people who are offended, we apologize, it wasn't our intent to actually cause you offense when the banner was posted.  To the people who like it, well thanks and hopefully you'll let Keto know how much you liked it.  To those who don't care, well life continues on as (ab)normal.
> 
> Just to say, if anyone is getting themselves tied up in knots over the banner, they may want to take a good look at their priorities, because I'm pretty sure that the banner doesn't really rank as high as oh say: most everything in real life.



Not to be rude or anything, but whether you intend to offend people or not, the problem is that you _are_ offending them. It was the same problem with the cub porn issue, and all the apologies in the world didn't do anything to fix that either.

When you run a site that literally tens of thousands of people use, you have to realize that this isn't some private little party where you can throw anything you find amusing on the front page.  If there is room for people to be offended, then people will be offended, and that's very bad business. Allowing a banner like that to go up in the first place is very poor public relations, and I am surprised that as administrators of this site, you and your team seem to be having a difficult time understanding that concept.

I personally find nothing wrong with the banner. I don't find it particularily funny either, but I'm in no way offended by fender punching out an icon of holiday cheer. I am, however, very disappointed in the administration who decided to put that on the front page where 30,000 people need to look at it, when it is so blatantly obvious that not everyone would want to.

I'm not saying that I agree with the people who find it offensive, nor am I saying they're right to make a big deal out of it. What I am saying, is that if this is a site where a community of 30k+ is supposed to get along, the administration needs to improve their public relations and do a better job of accomodating them without offending people.

The banner lacks tact. An observation that is indicative of the administration as a whole.

Every time controversy gets brought into the picture like this, the community is agitated by it and the ensuing drama. You may say "yeah, but it's just a little thing," but it's not - It's a trend of many recurring little things. As Swampwulf so eloquently put it "it's just one more straw. The camel will never notice."

If FA is to be successful as a community, the little things need to stop.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 6, 2006)

Someone is always going to be offended. Better admin relations yes, but I'm sorry there's so much content people get uptight about, this is really a silly issue, to even bother worth grandstanding over.


----------



## Calorath (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey D.


Can I call dibs on the month of February's banner..... PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE?  (Besides, it's like the shortest month)


>


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> The banner lacks tact. An observation that is indicative of the administration as a whole.



TouchÃ©.

Personally, I'm finding it easier to ignore, now, but the "milk and cookies, bitches!" tagline was getting very wearing, very quickly.



			
				CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> Not to be rude or anything, but whether you intend to offend people or not, the problem is that you _are_ offending them. It was the same problem with the cub porn issue, and all the apologies in the world didn't do anything to fix that either.



Maybe this vote needs to be stopped at 99-100, too, to continue that parallel?

Yep; some people are going to be offended by pretty much anything, but building up specific comfort zones (e.g. personal understandings as to what the community's about) and then violating those or else violating otherwise-created comfort zones across a large section of the community is inevitably a higher-risk strategy... if "strategy" is the right word in the first place.



			
				CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> Allowing a banner like that to go up in the first place is very poor public relations, and I am surprised that as administrators of this site, you and your team seem to be having a difficult time understanding that concept.



You're speaking for me again, Cap'n.

Better to talk about issues than to attribute those unconditionally to an entire class of individuals and create an "us-vs-them" scenario as that's rarely the case, even though it might sometimes feel that way.



			
				CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> If FA is to be successful as a community, the little things need to stop.



...(more) successful...

=
Thanks for _caring_, anyhow.


----------



## Keto (Dec 6, 2006)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> When you run a site that literally tens of thousands of people use, you have to realize that this isn't some private little party where you can throw anything you find amusing on the front page.  If there is room for people to be offended, then people will be offended, and that's very bad business. Allowing a banner like that to go up in the first place is very poor public relations, and I am surprised that as administrators of this site, you and your team seem to be having a difficult time understanding that concept.



I can see what you're trying to say, but I just wanna say that I think with virtually ANY theme, any concept, any piece of imagry, there can and probably is someone who will be offended. 

The modern person, who lives with countless advertisements, basic cable TV, movies, books, etc. I'm sure has been exposed to things way worse. My point being simply that you CAN'T avoid having some people be offended (or be in disdain) without being dreadfully dull, boring, and stupid. So that itself, is bad for a website, ESSPECIALLY a website concentrated on creativity.

Virtually, ANYTHING containing creativity, has room to offend.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 6, 2006)

I simply cannot beleive people are actually creating drama over a BANNER!

The double-standard hypocrisy on show here is just unbelievable!


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 6, 2006)

Keto [ BlueKanine  said:
			
		

> ]
> I can see what you're trying to say, but I just wanna say that I think with virtually ANY theme, any concept, any piece of imagry, there can and probably is someone who will be offended.
> 
> The modern person, who lives with countless advertisements, basic cable TV, movies, books, etc. I'm sure has been exposed to things way worse. My point being simply that you CAN'T avoid having some people be offended (or be in disdain) without being dreadfully dull, boring, and stupid. So that itself, is bad for a website, ESSPECIALLY a website concentrated on creativity.
> ...



Hmh... yes and no.... I have mixed feelings on that one. 

Personally, I don't mind. I actually laughed briefly when I saw the banner. Then again, I wouldn't be offended if Fender was to hammer in the nails as a theme for Easter, if You know what I mean. And I'm sure a lot of people WOULD mind that. So... I don't know. Punching Santa is a bit like breaking a taboo ( You know what hell I've been through when I set up my Santa Gallow during christmas in my street last Year? I still remember that all too clearly ^^ ); also, there is this allegory thing in there: Santa comes to give presents and joy and happeeeeeness to the people, and Fender punches his face in. The message? Pretty obvious, _some_ would definately say. 

On the other hand, however, I think You're right - without potential offensiveness, things will be just dull. And, really - I'm surprised Santa's not getting sodomized or something; it's a Page supporting Yiff, after all  ^^ ( okay, I wasn't really serious... not completely, at least ). 

Sooo... personally, I think it was the right thing to do: Anyone who leaves the site after seeing this is over-sensitive, and bound to create drama in unhealthy ammounts, anyway. If the admins are not afraid to lose some of people like that, then it's all fine.

~Sylv


----------



## Emerson (Dec 7, 2006)

Where's that ASCII image of Picard holding his head in his hands when you need it...


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 7, 2006)

I deleted a few posts.

Guys, lets not turn this into religion bashing. That's just uncalled for.


----------



## Damaratus (Dec 7, 2006)

CaptainSaicin said:
			
		

> Not to be rude or anything, but whether you intend to offend people or not, the problem is that you _are_ offending them. It was the same problem with the cub porn issue, and all the apologies in the world didn't do anything to fix that either.



Actually the apologies did help in some cases.


----------



## Dervacor (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't understand how anyone can be offended...

It's quite clear he's punching a doppleganger of the real Santa who is riding happily in his sleigh across the moon-light sky.  He's doing the world a favour in assaulting Santa's evil twin, Santon.

Besides, even if it is a real Santa christmas isn't about Santa AT ALL.  It's a sad state of affairs when we dedicate a holiday to a fictitious fat man in a red suit invented for the sole purpose of deceiving our children.  If he was punching Jesus I could understand some people being upset, but come on, Santa isn't even the focus of the holiday and nobody really believes Santa is real past the age of 7.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 7, 2006)

Dervacor said:
			
		

> I don't understand how anyone can be offended...
> 
> It's quite clear he's punching a doppleganger of the real Santa who is riding happily in his sleigh across the moon-light sky.  He's doing the world a favour in assaulting Santa's evil twin, Santona.


FINALLY!

I mean, didn't ANYBODY ELSE see the Santa Clause 2? Tim Allen made a fake Tim Allen to do all of Tim Allen's work, but cyborg Tim Allen went insane and almost ruined Christmas!


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Dervacor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah....It all makes perfect sense now!


----------



## XianJaguar (Dec 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I deleted a few posts.
> 
> Guys, lets not turn this into religion bashing. That's just uncalled for.




THANK YOU. =)


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 7, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Where's that ASCII image of Picard holding his head in his hands when you need it...



............................................________
....................................,.-â€˜â€...................``~.,
.............................,.-â€...................................â€œ-.,
.........................,/...............................................â€:,
.....................,?......................................................,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`}
.............../...................................................,:â€........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....â€œ~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....â€~,_........â€œ~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......â€=,_.......â€œ-,_.......,.-~-,},.~â€;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......â€=-._......â€œ;,,./`..../â€............../
...,,,___.`~,......â€œ~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-â€
............/.`~,......`-...................................../
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,__......`,.................................
...................`=~-,,.,...............................
................................`:,,...........................`..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_..........._,-%.......`
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


----------



## irene (Dec 7, 2006)

Uhm, I can understand the point of not wanting to make a typically Christmas themed banner, but the excuse of "not wanting the banner to be valid just for certain people" absolutely makes no sense.
Since I've had to see a poor roasted turkey for a month, a symbol of a holiday completely unknown in my country, not all the world is American you know... I want Italian Republic flag in June! 

Why not putting a simple snowy image for December? You may say "but not all the people in world have snow in this time of the month!!1"... but also, not all people can go to the sunny seaside in "summer". 
I guess that there is NO way of making a monthly banner something that could fit EVERYONE, every country has different habits, but it would greatly help not to make something that may make too many people discuss/bitch about it. 
I personally dislike the banner because I don't really see the need for it. Poor Santa is not even drawn in humorous style, but pretty realistic, which IMHO removes most of the humor. I rarely receive the impression of humor from violent pictures anyway... but that maybe is just me.

I am not asking the banner to be removed, but I would appreciate if the mods would choose something more suitable for a public site, something that doesn't generate much chaos/debate, is that really hard to make a generic pin-up of a furry to be put in the header? Maybe give every month a totally random theme, unrelated to the period of the year, and you'll have it. Exploration of space, desert, jungle, the abyss, sport, everything can be an idea for a banner! 

Just a thought.


----------



## badkittyamy (Dec 8, 2006)

Why does everything have to be drama, I mean everything it's ridiculous. The banner doesn't make anyone look bad people whining about it does. There are civilized ways to state things and then there's whining. Santa is not real I'm Christian and I don't give a flrying rat's backside. You know what maybe snow offends me I've never seen it before and so it doesn't represent christamas accurately for me lets make sure everything in FA is so whitewashed that nothing ever offends anybody ever again.

I guess none of the people who don't like the banner like the Futurama version of Santa either. Personally the idea of someone breaking into my house every year isn't all that pleasant. So what if he's leaving goodies, half the time they suck and I don't even have a chimney. -needs better security-


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 8, 2006)

Featherclaw said:
			
		

> Why not putting a simple snowy image for December? You may say "but not all the people in world have snow in this time of the month!!1"... but also, not all people can go to the sunny seaside in "summer".
> I guess that there is NO way of making a monthly banner something that could fit EVERYONE, every country has different habits, but it would greatly help not to make something that may make too many people discuss/bitch about it.


I'm offended by that. I live in Australia. The closest thing we have to real snow (apart from actually going to Perisher Blue or wherever) is when we stomp ice into the ground. Why should Southern Hemispherains get Northern Hemisphere stuff shoved into our eyes?

No, I don't care. I didn't hate the Thanksgiving banner and I don't hate this one. We're punching a Corporate Mascot. If you think he's 'the meaning of Christmas', well.... yeah.


----------



## Emerson (Dec 8, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Emerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thread over. Everyone go home now.


----------



## Keto (Dec 8, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Featherclaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Australia?! You and your vegimite offend me, GET OUT OF HERE!


----------



## yak (Dec 8, 2006)

This thread is getting silly.


----------



## irene (Dec 8, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Featherclaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please read again what I wrote in bold text. We're saying the exact same thing. Certain parts of the world don't have hot sunny weather in Summer, SO people can't go the seaside in swimsuits in that period of the year in those months (I was referring to a past Summer banner in which Fender was clearly on the beach enjoying himself). 
Instead of attacking me for no reason, please read better next time. I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## imnohbody (Dec 8, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> This thread is getting silly.



"Getting"...?


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 8, 2006)

"Uhm, I can understand the point of not wanting to make a typically Christmas themed banner, but the excuse of "not wanting the banner to be valid just for certain people" absolutely makes no sense."

You know what REALLY makes no sense here? People whining about a freaking drawing of a furry comically punching a cooperate logo's lights out!

If anything that image should be applauded as the image of Santa is nothing more than just a tool used by every money-spinning company these days to drain people of their hard earned cash every year and to fool innocent children into believing in another non-existing, invisible entity that actually brings them presents every year via a flying sleigh and reindeer.

Its an image that is used for nothing more than exploitation, and i think that was the idea of this "Fender" mascot punching such a thing in the face! Its supposed to be a GOOD thing!


"Since I've had to see a poor roasted turkey for a month, a symbol of a holiday completely unknown in my country, not all the world is American you know... I want Italian Republic flag in June!"

Thanksgiving is a completely unknown holiday here in the UK as well but you dont see people falling over themselves to bitch about that!

"Why not putting a simple snowy image for December? You may say "but not all the people in world have snow in this time of the month!!1"... but also, not all people can go to the sunny seaside in "summer". 
I guess that there is NO way of making a monthly banner something that could fit EVERYONE, every country has different habits, but it would greatly help not to make something that may make too many people discuss/bitch about it."

No its foolish, overly-sensitive people like yourself who have nothing better to do but cause drama which is why people are bitching! 

Bottom line is ITS JUST A DRAWING! Get the hell over it! We have starving people in the world dieing every day this time of year yet your going to bitch about a stupid image on an adult furry porn site?!


"I personally dislike the banner because I don't really see the need for it. Poor Santa is not even drawn in humorous style, but pretty realistic, which IMHO removes most of the humor."

Realistic?? HE DOESNT EXSIST! He's just as much as a cooperate logo these days as the "M" symbol for McDonalds! NOTHING MORE!

"I rarely receive the impression of humor from violent pictures anyway... but that maybe is just me.

I am not asking the banner to be removed, but I would appreciate if the mods would choose something more suitable for a public site"

You act as if they have to hide something, like the humorous image of one mascot punching another one that doesnt exsist either is worse than all the sick and perveted porn they have on here!

Not that i am against said pr0n (well some i am but thats not for here) but you really need to get your priorities straight and realize just how stupid and contradicting you sound when you complain about the banner being "offensive" yet images of underage characters getting screwed in the face by 30inch long dog cocks while another character sucks poop out of his anus arent offensive!? 

Reality check needed methinks?


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 8, 2006)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was silly the second someone created it...


----------



## irene (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, so it seems every civil discussion is going to become a flame war and unnecessary insults towards people who are simply stating their opinions and are trying to actually find a solution that could make everyone happy, even in a place where "freedom of expression reigns". 
After all, artists who post their pictures at FA are just machines to produce furry porn to wank in front of, not human beings with a personality, a brain, a heart, that can actually feel emotions.

Fine then.


----------



## Pomander (Dec 8, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> imnohbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I AM OFFENDED BY THIS. OH, IF ONLY I HAD FENDER'S COURAGE. 8)


----------



## Keto (Dec 8, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Its an image that is used for nothing more than exploitation, and i think that was the idea of this "Fender" mascot punching such a thing in the face! Its supposed to be a GOOD thing!



Haha, while I agree a bit about Santa and corporations, I still like Santa (sometimes) myself, but just wanted to say that, for the record, the real intended idea behind the banner was pure slapstick humor of Fender punching Santa, and also behind the unexpectedness of it all. 

Reaction I was going for was: Person signed into FA in December for the first time, and kinda expect a Christmas tree or something, but BAM! Silly nonsense slapstick laightheart punching, catching the person off-gaurd....

So yesh.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 8, 2006)

Keto [ BlueKanine  said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then, it has even LESS meaning to it and thus needs to be argued about even less!

And no its not a flame war featherclaw, but when people whine about something so petty and pointless when there are much much more important things to worry about in life (like picking your nose for example) than getting offended over some slapstick image then people are going to get sick and tired of such petty and pointless drama!

Especially considering all the other drama thats happened here recently!

Basically people are saying "its just a stupid joke! Its not important! Get the hell over it!".

Merry Christmas! :roll:

On a side note i hope whoever runs FA doesnt give in to any pressure and stand their ground against these people who take it upon themselves to complain about EVERY little thing!

The banner is fine how it is, i was appalled to see that the "milk and cookies, bitches" was removed in the first place!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2006)

/me still thinks "Decking the Halls" would be hilariously appropriate


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 8, 2006)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas! :roll:



... to one and all, said Tiny Tim, handing out Fender-themed Christmas pies, before locking the door and moving on to see what else he could do for world peace.

=

Personally, a snowball and no tagline might've worked "better" all-round, but I'm sure others would've objected to that, too; not least for wimping out on the wish-fulfillment quotient... _*coughs*_

(+thx for the artwork, Keto).

=

61-63 on the voting, btw. Close, but no cookie.


----------



## yak (Dec 8, 2006)

I haven't voted yet..... you knew i was going to do this.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 8, 2006)

:lol:


_*headbutts the awesome yak*_


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 8, 2006)

MAN ALIVE! I can't believe how many MILLIONS OF PEOPLE VOTED, and it all came down to almost a million flat in difference. A-freakin'-mazing!

*pockets the 62/63 votes for safekeeping*


----------

